# Maurizio Pollini - a chamber musician?



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

This might seem a bit random, but I'm interested in knowing about the chamber music repertoire that Pollini has played over the years. His recorded repertoire focuses overwhelmingly on concertos and especially on solo repertoire, and I find him a fascinating pianist in those areas. The only chamber music recording of his that I'm aware of is of the F minor Piano Quintet by Brahms, performed together with the Quartetto Italiano.

So my question is: does anyone have any info if Pollini has played any instrumental duos, trios, quartets etc. or songs cycles - anything chamber-like that is!

I started thinking about this topic when I was reading about the horn player Stefan Dohr, whose Wikipedia page mentioned Pollini as a chamber parter he's worked with. I wonder which pieces they've played together...


----------

